# First Darne VHS 41O Mag!!!!



## VHS410 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello everybody!! 
Happy new year! 
I'm French and I live at Saumur (wines ans horses....!!!!!!!) near Nantes, Tours and Angers in the Loire Valley (les châteaux de la Loire...)

Hervé Bruchet, manager of Darne Etablishment at Saint-Etienne in France made for me the first Darne VHS 410 Mag and this gun is going to be sent in USA for being engraved by Geoffroy GOURNET. 
You can see photos of this gun at the link : http://sebastiengirard.creezvo.....mp;photo=2 
What dou tou think of this gun????? 
Give me your point of vue 
See you 
VHS 410


----------

